# oversized pen center bands



## Patrude (Mar 30, 2013)

I am trying to find out if there is any source out there who might make larger bands similar to pen bands. I want to turn wood pen cases similar to needle cases and thought a metal center band would look good. :dash2::dash2::dash2:after searching the internet with zero results :dunno::dunno: it dawned on me that someone here might get me on the right track. I haven't decided on the inside diameter, still planning it out. I am thinking the width should be 1/4" to 3/8". :thanx:


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 30, 2013)

Not sure what diameter you are looking for but you could try a game call band. Al at THO Game calls has a limited stock of fancy bands that might work here. http://thogamecallsstore.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=81 Ron Gould does some really nice anodized stuff as well. http://www.gouldscustomcalls.com/bands.html


----------



## DKMD (Mar 30, 2013)

Could you just use scrap metal pipe? Copper, brass, and aluminum are all quite 'turnable', so you could make your own.


----------



## Jason (Mar 30, 2013)

contact this guy and see what he might be able to do for you.

http://www.thogamecallsstore.com/index.php?route=common/home

He makes lots of bands for duck calls.

Jason


----------



## NCWoodArt (Mar 31, 2013)

If you have any comfort pen kits they use an oversized center band. Made for a 7mm slim line pen but with a fatter body. I can measure the ones i have if you need exact dimensions.

Bill


----------



## Patrude (Mar 31, 2013)

Final Strut said:


> Not sure what diameter you are looking for but you could try a game call band. Al at THO Game calls has a limited stock of fancy bands that might work here. http://thogamecallsstore.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=81 Ron Gould does some really nice anodized stuff as well. http://www.gouldscustomcalls.com/bands.html



:thanx: for those links Scott, very helpful information :thanx:


----------



## Patrude (Mar 31, 2013)

Patrude said:


> I am trying to find out if there is any source out there who might make larger bands similar to pen bands. I want to turn wood pen cases similar to needle cases and thought a metal center band would look good. :dash2::dash2::dash2:after searching the internet with zero results :dunno::dunno: it dawned on me that someone here might get me on the right track. I haven't decided on the inside diameter, still planning it out. I am thinking the width should be 1/4" to 3/8". :thanx:



:thanx: for all the super info guys  Much appreciated


----------

